# 1/4 tube for offset smoker



## alex427 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi all , I have access to some decent welders etc so want to make a heavy duty offset smoker. Theres a stock size 508mm x 6.3mm thick tube but I am struggling to get hold of any at a reasonable price. I want about 1.5 metres. If anyone can point me in the right direction Id be grateful. I can get it but its either a 10 metre length of minimum £500 order all of who make it unviable. I do know it should cost about £90-110/metre if I can get a small enough piece . I would consider other similar sizes , maybe someone has an offset ?


----------



## mike243 (Jun 11, 2022)

I take it you aint from around here?


----------



## alex427 (Jun 11, 2022)

no , the UK , is this not the UK smokers area?


----------



## thegsey (Jul 18, 2022)

I have an old air receiver tank which I bought to make one but haven't had the time. You might be interested. It is about the size you are looking for. Located in Hinckley. I have attached pics of it and the design I was going to make. £150


----------



## alex427 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hi , probably a bit far away. Whats the diameter? do you know the thickness?
thanks


----------



## thegsey (Jul 25, 2022)

I can't measure either of those unfortunately but the circumference is about 1450mm so diameter should be about 460mm. It is a pressure vessel so should be decently thick. I had plans similar to yours. I looked into using pipe but this came a long and seemed spot on and a lot of the fab work would not be needed. Unfortunately I am moving out of the country before I could get to it so the plan has to be postponed for the foreseeable.

My idea was to make a reverse flow offset smoker with a very thick baffle plate running the length of the bottom. This would act as a large thermal mass fully inside the chamber which is directly in contact with and deflects the hottest part of the exhaust but is not in contact with the outside air. I think this would make a decently stable system as if the baffle plate was heated with a gradient due to the offset nature of the system it would be the inverse to the air temperature gradient above it in the main chamber.


----------

